# FRONT AXLE SOLUTION - AW Releases



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I just purchase two of AW X-Traction New Releases last week and I have to say they run great out of the box. I think the paint work on the bodies are good, espeically on the 71 Dodge Challenger. I bought the white one, with the black top and trim. My only complaint is there is too much free play on the front axle of the X-Traction cars. The front axle moves left to right very easily. If you you're going into a sharp turn, the car will deslot everytime. The front axle is making the body or front end go into the guard rails and deslot. 

Does anyone have any solution to replacing the front axle and or tires? I thought I saw a reply from AFXToo last week on how he changed the front ends on the cars. I could have sworn he said something about replacing the front axle with a Tyco axle and tires. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated from you all. Thanks!
:wave:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

You can convert the front to an independent setup using an old JL T-Jet front axle. Just ream out one of the Challenger's front wheels so it spins freely, the other will press-fit onto the "pin" end. Then slap on some front tires off a Tyco 440X2 pan chassis (I'd say any X2 but we tried a pair off an Indy car and they were too small).

I like that body too, that's the first one I grabbed.


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks SwamperGene! I'll give that a try tonight!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What Swamper said works fine. You'll just need to find a spare axle. I've just been narrowing the side to side clearance with a wheel press and putting on Tyco 440-X2 pan front tires. At the very least, if you use XT tires up front put the hardest ones you can find on the front. 

I have converted a few XTs to running Tomy front ends. You'll need to put some spacers on the axle to get the width correct. I use Plastruct tubing for the spacers. The Tomy front end lowers the front of the car so I use a metal pin too. The Tomy tires are very true and never fall off but they are not independent.


----------



## gprice003 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info AfxToo. I have a few extra JL T-jet front axles sitting around, so I'll give that a try first. Thanks again!


----------

